# The true test



## edhead2000 (Jan 18, 2004)

A quote from my favorite author

The test is this. If you had a billion dollars in the bank, would you go on doing the work you do to make a living? Really, honestly, truly? I'm sure about ten percent of the people reading this book would say yes--for example, Steven Spielberg and Bill Gates (who already has his billion but still seems to love his work). ~~ Daniel Quinn


Discuss amongst yourselves.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 19, 2004)

A billion.... with a "B"?  I'd do the best Johnny Paycheck impression any one had ever seen..."Take this job and shove it."  I enjoy driving a truck but not so much that I'd keep on doing it if I had the opportunity to train full time, spend more time with my family and go fishin' on a regular basis.


----------



## OULobo (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd quit my job in a second. My job isn't something I like to do, it's something I do so that I can do the things I like.


----------



## TonyM. (Jan 19, 2004)

I work in the food service industry. If I had a billion dollars I would own a recording studio. Some of my customers I would refer to nice establishments. To over half of them I would suggest they find a vending machine somewhere. Preferably out of my $%^ *&^% sight.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 19, 2004)

Hm. pay for college and whatever else i'm gonna do for higher ed...i'd probably keep my job as long as i'm out here just because i get employee discount  i could finally go back to England, and travel where i want to go! (UK, Europe, Japan, Australia...wanted to do Middle East when i was little, but me thinks i'll stay away from there....)

And buy my dad a nice place down in FLA so he's stop bitching about the cheapest property being $365K+ 
(and that's for 1 story, 2 br, no pool, and a garage (me thinks))


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 19, 2004)

Since I  never sit and dream about what-if's..I'll just say..if I had a Billion dollars.. I couldn't spend that first buck.. cuz then I wouldn't have a billion anymore *snickers*
I would make sure my family was well taken care of *immediate.. no siblings*
I would invest in businesses.. that would keep growing *hopefully*  Build our dream Studio.. equip it .. and still do what I do every day.. Kenpo 
do some traveling..  Probably take the studio bunch on a Kenpo Tour circuit..
Build our dream home.. 
Seriously doubt a whole lot would change.. just the backdrop to how we live right now


----------



## Shodan (Jan 19, 2004)

Well- considering that my job is to stay at home and take care of our son......yeah, I'd keep my job!!  But maybe my hubby could work less and we could all travel more.  Would also pamper my family and closest friends some!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Seig (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Hm. pay for college and whatever else i'm gonna do for higher ed...i'd probably keep my job as long as i'm out here just because i get employee discount  i could finally go back to England, and travel where i want to go! (UK, Europe, Japan, Australia...wanted to do Middle East when i was little, but me thinks i'll stay away from there....)
> 
> And buy my dad a nice place down in FLA so he's stop bitching about the cheapest property being $365K+
> (and that's for 1 story, 2 br, no pool, and a garage (me thinks)) *


He's full of ****.  My Dad just signed a contract on having a place built in Port St. Lucie, it's got everything and then some for 158k.


----------



## Seig (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Since I  never sit and dream about what-if's..I'll just say..if I had a Billion dollars.. I couldn't spend that first buck.. cuz then I wouldn't have a billion anymore *snickers*
> I would make sure my family was well taken care of *immediate.. no siblings*
> I would invest in businesses.. that would keep growing *hopefully*  Build our dream Studio.. equip it .. and still do what I do every day.. Kenpo
> ...


and the fact that we would have a decent car and I would no longer be working the night shift.


----------



## someguy (Jan 20, 2004)

I guess i might eventually finish college but it would take me a while.  I'd take like 5 hours a semster or something and goof of alot.  I'd also give stuff to people.  I think I would get kind of lazy though.  Well  very lazy.  Maybe it wouldn't be so good.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *He's full of **** *




I coulda told you that on any normal day...


----------



## Blindside (Jan 20, 2004)

Apparently I'll be the exception here.

I'd keep my job as a wildlife biologist and the money would let my wife go back to school to be a vet.

I did not spend 7 years in school and 7 years of seasonal work to get a job that I love, just to quit now.

It would be nice to not have to worry about money, but then I'd worry about my future kids turning into to little rich @##@s.  

Lamont


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 20, 2004)

I'd definitely stay in school.  I've put way too much into it to leave it all behind.  Besides, I like school, it's fun.   And this way I could even pay for it.  I'd probably buy a new car, but I like where I live, so I'd stay here.  Although I could afford for someone else to clean it for me.  hehe.  Then I'd go back to New Zealand and stay for a while, cause it truly is the best place on earth (well, at least "my" earth).  And I'd take up some fun expensive hobbies like skydiving or bungee jumping.  I'd give my parents some money so they could retire and I'd buy my cat a very nice kitty house.  

Erin


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 20, 2004)

I would be so very gone.  No forwarding address; off to the islands.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 21, 2004)

Id quit my job and use the money to open a buisness I would love...

I'd start a Brewpub.  Even if the Pub lost money, Id be HAPPY doing what I love.  

Makin' beer.:drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer


----------



## someguy (Jan 22, 2004)

Afterr a recent encounter with my friends overly rich relatives I have come to a conclusion.  Too much money is bad.  It makes people worse if the get too much.  While this sin't allways true it seems to be fairly common.  I think I'd give away a large chunk after helping family and maybe some close friends out abit.
That and paying people to do stuipid point less things.


----------



## OULobo (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by someguy _
> *Afterr a recent encounter with my friends overly rich relatives I have come to a conclusion.  Too much money is bad.  It makes people worse if the get too much.  While this sin't allways true it seems to be fairly common.  I think I'd give away a large chunk after helping family and maybe some close friends out abit.
> That and paying people to do stuipid point less things. *



I think it is important to not have money in the formative years. This allows you to get an idea of value and arguably a better set of morals. If you get too much too soon, you get spoiled. In later years when your opinions are  already formed and your experiences have tempered your attitude without the bias or taint of extreme wealth it is okay to have money. Just my opinion.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Makin' beer.:drinkbeer :drinkbeer :drinkbeer *



And all Martial Talk members would get it for free!!


----------



## Seig (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *And all Martial Talk members would get it for free!!  *


Provided they are of age.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Provided they are of age. *



BLAST! foiled again!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by Technopunk
> *I'd start a Brewpub.  Even if the Pub lost money, Id be HAPPY doing what I love.  *



I'd help keep you in business.


----------



## Seig (Jan 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I'd help keep you in business.   *


But not until mid-October.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 23, 2004)

...details...details.....five o' clock somewhere, damnit!!


----------



## Jmh7331 (Jan 23, 2004)

I'd be gone like the wind.  I'd buy a ton of land and start a guide business.  (Seig - I'd let you come hunt for free.)  Do some taxidermy and woodworking on the side.  Man, that would be the life.  Well, back to reality.


----------



## Black Bear (Jan 27, 2004)

Same job I think. Slightly different lifestyle though. Would throw a bunch of the money out right off the bat to get friends, family, and colleagues out of debt and into a better quality of life. 

On the other hand, I guess I could make use of the independence and funds to do some good public interest advocacy and research.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Probably take the studio bunch on a Kenpo Tour circuit.. *



yay!!  :boing1: ...that means us!!...I think...we should all go on cruise...yep yep yep...that'd be fun...that ship wouldn't know what do to with us......we'd just take over one of the decks and that'd be that.  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *yay!!  :boing1: ...that means us!!...I think...we should all go on cruise...yep yep yep...that'd be fun...that ship wouldn't know what do to with us......we'd just take over one of the decks and that'd be that.  :rofl: *



methinks I would have to make it a secret journey.. *nodding furitively... some just wouldn't fit into our tea party plans 

Oh yeah.. I could sooo go for a cruise ... and take over a deck.. Bah.. take over the Ship I say~!!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

...our contingent would have to be slightly bigger to take over the ship...but we could certainly give people a run for the money over the gym...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

oh I dunno, methinks we in our insipid ways could manage to leave havoc trails on every level


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

hey...we don't lack flavor and certainly aren't dull...and methinks we excite.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

oh that we do..


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

but we're not dull!!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

*chuckles* no we are most definitely not dull


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

all of us...on the same ship...for how many days?? oh dear...i'm scared already!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

now now Lass, relax... we shall stick you in the brig where you'll be safe


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

you mean a suitcase...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

shhhhhhhh.....


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

we could always stow her away in one of the lifeboats....


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

ohhh.. but let's hope we don't need the lifeboats.. 

Ok where's this money.. I soooooo need a vacation~!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

1st deck...Knife fun w/ Pete
2nd deck...Sparring
3rd deck...Forms and techniques...

...*shrug* just a suggestion....maybe it'll be good enough that i'll be let out of the suitcase once in a while...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Ok where's this money.. I soooooo need a vacation~! *



...who're you tellin'......


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

maybe if ya get a job, Chronuss, you could save up.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

don't even talk to me about saving.......I meant I wanna go on a vacation too....


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

oops. my bad...sorry there


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm going on a cruise for Spring Break........muhahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

lucky you



...i'm too thrilled about cruises...i'd rather spend a few days at a thrill park...and if i had lots of money, i'd go to someplace other than the east coast...like cali...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

cruises are the best vacations ever....:cheers:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 27, 2004)

Most definitely! And I get to go on one in a little more than a month! Woo!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

......quit gloating..:hammer:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

bah. cruises seem too cramped for my liking...


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *......quit gloating..:hammer: *




Haha.......did I not invite you before I bought my ticket?..........methinks I did.........hahahahahahaha


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *bah. cruises seem too cramped for my liking... *



Then let's go ride roller coasters in the snow!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

yay! just no running into cars! like someone did on the other side of campus last night...


Clear out the main road on campus! we'll get air-time on the speed bumps!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

:-offtopic


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *:-offtopic *




Not exactly.  If I have a billion dollars I would ride roller coasters in the snow.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

with all that money, I could buy WV and VA some snow plows so they can plow the roads!

...and smack the kid who wanted to go to walmart when the snow was heaviest...*rolls eyes* weirdo..


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Not exactly.  If I have a billion dollars I would ride roller coasters in the snow. *



and i could pay for a lifetime membership and have loads of fun!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

I still need a vacation...

billion dollars would procur a very pleasant one..


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *...and smack the kid who wanted to go to walmart when the snow was heaviest...*rolls eyes* weirdo.. *



Hey! I did that. haha. It was fun.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *and i could pay for a lifetime membership and have loads of fun! *




With a billion dollars, I'd own my own theme park in my backyard.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Hey! I did that. haha. It was fun. *




I tried...but he won on his reflex throw...


...oh god...too much D&D...i'll give him a million gold peices to NOT be half-merfolk...makes me want sushi really bad!


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 27, 2004)

yeah, anyone else confused besides me?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

i am...


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 27, 2004)

We should start a support group........with a billion dollars (just so I don't get yelled at for being off topic again).


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

hahaa.. gotta see it from my viewpoint Erin..  These miscreants are my miscreants and I must keep them corralled else they waffle all over the boards with their banter and of course I'm in the midst of it..


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *hahaa.. gotta see it from my viewpoint Erin..  These miscreants are my miscreants and I must keep them corralled else they waffle all over the boards with their banter and of course I'm in the midst of it..  *



Hey, I tried.  And I had waffles for dinner tonight, yummy.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

I had waffles too 

*whispers it so Chad doesn't hear*


And If I had a billion dollars.. oh what a gourmet kitchen I would have.. and chef.. though I do so love to create in the kitchen.. I would let the chef in every other day or so


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm not a miscreant...I'm a clone.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I had waffles too
> 
> *whispers it so Chad doesn't hear*
> ...



I love making waffles.  If I had a billion dollars, I would cook in my gourmet kitchen, but have my chef clean up after me.  The best of both worlds.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Hey, I tried.  And I had waffles for dinner tonight, yummy. *




...i want waffles...i had to work on sunday...when they have fresh-made belgian waffles...if i had a billion, i could pay them to make them every day!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

why would you cook...if you had a chef.....


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I'm not a miscreant...I'm a clone.   *



yesh that you are.. and for a Billion dollars we could clone more.. egad...


ack... we just need that cruise


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

methinks if there was more of me....hrm...I'd take over the world.......:shrug:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

...I's showed a picture to Mr. C. of me and dad....he said it was just two of me.....:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *why would you cook...if you had a chef..... *



cuz I cook very well ..


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

...that too.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I's showed a picture to Mr. C. of me and dad....he said it was just two of me.....:shrug: *



Yesh but you're taller than he.. *Pokes*

and for all that money.. you taking over the world.. *Pokes again*

Benevolant Dictator here


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

...here's what I showed him...:shrug:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *and for all that money.. you taking over the world.. *Pokes again*Benevolant Dictator here *



who's benevolant...me or you...?:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

...can't tell them apart...


wow...first time i've seen yer dad, chronuss...

..my dad is just wrinkly...oh! and i'd buy him a nice hearing aid that doesn't break! so he doesn't have to waste $2500 on a new one!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

awwwwww.. 
man your paws are as big as his head~!!
when you get your billion you can hire a lawnmower dude for him and someone to capture that pesky mugwump in the back yard ~!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

two of me....heheheee...there'd be much mayhem...:EG:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

I'll be in Japan when that happens...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *who's benevolant...me or you...?:rofl: *



the Queen of Pain Benevolant.. Bite your tongue~!


Yesh Charlie is a youngun Rusty.. 
Looks just like Chad but shorter and a grayer goatee


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *someone to capture that pesky mugwump in the back yard ~! *



we have no mugwump....


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Yesh Charlie is a youngun Rusty..
> Looks just like Chad but shorter and a grayer goatee  *



dontcha mean I look like him...just taller and no gray...?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *we have no mugwump....  *



uhhh that woodchuck *pokes*
and well if you want to get particular about it.. yesh.. you look just like him but taller and no gray.. yet....


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *the Queen of Pain Benevolant.. Bite your tongue~!
> 
> 
> ...




..my dad hardly looks like me...maybe the fact that i'm not DEAD pale in winter, and my big nose...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *yesh.. you look just like him but taller and no gray.. yet....  *



the hell...yet....the only reason I'll ever have gray is because of you people...!!   :shrug:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *..my dad hardly looks like me...maybe the fact that i'm not DEAD pale in winter, and my big nose... *



and the fact that you're *FEMALE*!!!!  :hammer:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

I can loan ya some lady clairol .. 
and If I had all that money.. I would have my hair tattooed.. *ponders if they do that*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

well...that's a duh factor!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *well...that's a duh factor! *



...hey..you're the one that said your dad hardly looks like you....I do believe there's a "duh factor" there.... :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I can loan ya some lady clairol ..
> and If I had all that money.. I would have my hair tattooed.. *ponders if they do that* *




You can dye my hair for me. I'm getting tired of my color.  But I don't know what hair tattoos are.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

tay.. I dunno what hair tattoos are either.. *G*

but if I were rich.. I would invent it~!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

...methinks I'm gonna get mine dyed...when it gets warmer...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

i need to put more blonde in my hair...it'd be fun...does that count as a tattoo for the hair?


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

...there's already enough blonde......look...shiny thing!!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...methinks I'm gonna get mine dyed...when it gets warmer... *



what is blondish from the medicine is cute 


...mine's gonna start getting blonder soon...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...there's already enough blonde......look...shiny thing!!! *




*looks around* where?!


with a billion dollars i could buy lots of shiny things!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

...must I reiterate when I've already iterated....


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ooooh. Let's have a party and we can all dye our hair together.  Except I need a color.  I never know what color to do......


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

Chad's hair was really blond on the ends last week, it was glowing under the florescents..

Rusty.. just don't do that black silliness again


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

no tips anymore...i like the streaks tho...maybe keep it to the dark burgandy thats in there...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

last week....  *ponders*...hrm...no..didn't get cut last week...hell..it's been over three weeks...I'm due to get my ears lowered...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

yesh when we were sparring.. you were sweaty and it was glowing !!!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

..but...but...I always glow.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

glow blackness...


...with the billion dollars i could replace my headgear...which i still can't find!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

no...my aura is turquoise...so says Emode.com.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

my aura is White..


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

and my animal magnetism is a tiger...tee..heeeee..


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

heheee.. yeppers.. man we took those tests Long time ago~!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

yesh...they haven't added many since...I check every now and then...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

and you can make up your own now.. *quirks brow*

Ok Sadie is demanding I go to nest.. *waffles off down the hall*
Niters


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

night tess...with a billion dollars...you could get a clone so you could stay up later! *grin*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

...hey...I am up late.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

a clone that could go to bed w/ sadie...beast...


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...hey...I am up late.   *




This is late for you? And I thought the night was just getting started. hehe.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 28, 2004)

it's kinda late...cause the college'll probably be open tomorrow...cause they want us to drive on the unplowed roads...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 28, 2004)

Just get in a wreck and sue........then you'll have a billion dollars!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 28, 2004)

would probably work...since shepherd has a thing for ungodly speed humps...


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 28, 2004)

Sounds like a plan! I want a billion dollars!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 28, 2004)

good job on trying to keep it on topic...


----------



## Seig (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jmh7331 _
> *I'd be gone like the wind.  I'd buy a ton of land and start a guide business.  (Seig - I'd let you come hunt for free.)  Do some taxidermy and woodworking on the side.  Man, that would be the life.  Well, back to reality. *


Pay me enough, I'd come work for you.


----------



## Seig (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *cuz I cook very well ..  *


Yes, Dear, you do.  (*patting stomach*)


----------



## Seig (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *the hell...yet....the only reason I'll ever have gray is because of you people...!!   :shrug: *


You are the reason I'm going gray.


----------



## Seig (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...methinks I'm gonna get mine dyed...when it gets warmer... *


CAn I shave your head when you don't like it?


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 28, 2004)

...I shan't ever shave my head again....reveals all the bumps in my skull...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 28, 2004)

Bumpy skull ewwwwwwwwww
well if ya had enough money.. nobody would pay a bit of attention to your brainholder


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 28, 2004)

I would!!...tis holding my brain...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 28, 2004)

*chuckles.. that it is.. that it is..


----------



## Seig (Jan 28, 2004)

His head is just fine the size it is.  It makes a great target.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 28, 2004)

prime example of why I won't get my head shaved...:shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 28, 2004)

If I Hit the lotto for all the money I could think about and or spend, that would be cool.

I would most likely stay in my job. Why? because I make people's life a pure pain in the ****. What you going to do fire me? This is the right way to do this, so I am going to do it?

Besides, if they fire me I could keep my benefits. 

I would travel more, only because that costs money I do not have right this moment. I travel and do what I want for the most part anyways. I would just do more of it.

:asian: 

PS: Bumby heads are bad.  I have been hit a few times, I also have been in a few accidents and also gone through some windows and hit me heads. Oh did I mention the fact that I have scars from chicken pox in my hair as well . Did I mention I have been hit a few times  :shrug:  and that I pay for the opportunity to happen again


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> * Why? because I make people's life a pure pain in the ****. *



Trying to think of a four letter word that would fit here


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

..can certainly think of a three letter word..:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..can certainly think of a three letter word..:shrug: *



Yes, that's what I thought it was.......but there are 4 stars....hmm.......


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

pain in the rear... the Butt.. the ****.. gee you guys don't have much of an imagination outside the 'naughty word dept'


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

But why do you need ****'s for butt?  Is that like a cool thing or something that i don't know about?


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *something that i don't know about? *



...no comment.  :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

You took that waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay out of context......hmph


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

no I didn't.  I just twisted it to suit me.  :EG:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

aka: waaaaaaaaaaaaaay out of context!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

nah...heheee.  :EG:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

Enough evilness for one day...........be nice!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

...there's never enough evilness to fill the day...hehehee.:ubercool:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

Well give it to someone else!! hehe.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

there's always enough to go around.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

But I'm full.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

...nah...still a quart low....and remember...I'm on the Ninth Level...so apparently I've always got enough evil to go around.  :EG:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Yes, that's what I thought it was.......but there are 4 stars....hmm....... *



I censored myself and typed four stars just to get people thinking or to be a pain the ****  :rofl: 


BTW: Thank You Tess


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I censored myself and typed four stars just to get people thinking or to be a pain the ****  :rofl:
> *



It worked. I thought.  But not too hard.  Keep trying.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I censored myself and typed four stars just to get people thinking or to be a pain the ****  :rofl:
> 
> 
> BTW: Thank You Tess  *



*G* you're most welcome Rich


----------



## kenpo12 (Feb 4, 2004)

> My job isn't something I like to do, it's something I do so that I can do the things I like.



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Seig (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *prime example of why I won't get my head shaved...:shrug: *


One lump or two?


----------



## Seig (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...there's never enough evilness to fill the day...hehehee.:ubercool: *


sheesh, amateurs.....


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *One lump or two? *



um...a power of two...:shrug:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *sheesh, amateurs..... *



oh, blah...I'm still learning.  :shrug:


----------

